# Seat Covers!



## AthensTech09 (Jan 2, 2011)

I've never tried one.  I've seen cab drivers use those wooden ball-on-strong covers.  I'm on a BLS non-emergent medical trans van/truck for 10-15 hours.  Okay I'm wondering, since I start Paramedic class tomorrow and need to go straight to class from work, if a seat cover might be the little extra comfort that will save my butt from uber-fatigue.  Suggestions?  I would need to put it on/take it off each day that I work.  Thanks ya'll  
scott-


----------



## C.T.E.M.R. (Jan 2, 2011)

Sometimes the more expensive ones make a difference, but for a really good one is like $50+. and if nobody else uses your rig after you you could leave it in


----------



## Icenine (Jan 2, 2011)

Those beads aren't for comfort specifically.

They are to increase airflow and prevent back and bottom sweating.

A lumbar support usually increases my comfort exponentially.


----------

